
Ask HN: What websites do you read every morning? - ratsimihah
I like to read Hacker News for tech news, Mangapanda for mangas, Dezeen and Dribbble for design, and sometimes NYT and WSJ, although they&#x27;re mostly boring news.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear about new architecture&#x2F;design websites that are worth checking out.
======
wonderofworld
HN, dribble, techcrunch, designmodo, stackoverflow, medium ... I find that
flipboard on my phone introduces me to sites I wouldn't normally visit with
content that is very top of mind for me. I tend to find myself re-visiting
many of those sites afterwards

~~~
ratsimihah
I used Flipboard years ago, nice to see they're still around! Their website
seems quite usable too.

------
Artemix
HN, Lobsters, and a lot of independent blogs, all through my ttrss instance.

